

Free Online Mathematics e-Books  - dedalus
http://www.e-booksdirectory.com/mathematics.php

======
te_platt
Your timing couldn't be any more perfect. On this thread
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=521298> I wrote about using online
textbooks at my daughter's high school. Last night I met with the principal
and some faculty who are very interested in starting a pilot program to move
at least a couple of classes to online books. My task is to find out what
materials to use - e-booksdirectory.com could hardly be more perfect - and how
to access them in the classroom.

So how would any of you recommend using online books in the classroom (high
school level)? Our budget isn't huge but a new Kindle2 costs about the same as
four textbooks. Many students already have laptops but certainly not all.
Ideas?

~~~
ams6110
Quite frankly, I think that a traditional textbook is still best for actual
coursework. Online is great for later reference, refresher study, and
research, but no digital format has yet reached the level of usability and
robustness as a printed textbook.

------
tokenadult
The calculus books are very good and very interesting, and include books based
on nonstandard analysis, such as the Keisler and Stroyan texts. But the list
is very sparse on number theory.

Many of these books have lived on the Web as free books for quite a few years,
but it is a convenience to have them gathered in one place.

------
katz
Excellent list.

